# Auto sleeper Duetto mystery switch?



## druid (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi
I have a 96 Autosleeper duetto which is running fine thankyou but although I've had it for almost 12 month I've just disovered a panel in the cupboard below the cooker.
The panel is grey with a grill in it, a green neon on Rh side and a switch at bottom but I don't know what it's for or what it does. Can any one advise.
I have attached a pic. of the thingy.
Thanks :roll:


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

It looks a bit like a on /off switch for the 240 volt charger to me


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Druid, Mike is right it is your charger switch, green neon indicates it is on, Steve


----------



## druid (Aug 1, 2008)

*Motorhome thingy*


Thanks guys, I'd better make sure it's switched on then or I'll be in trouble if the lights go out.

Thanks again


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi just seen this and hubby says it is a mains charger, battery charger when you are on mains.


----------



## druid (Aug 1, 2008)

*Motorhome thingy*

Hi
Thanks for that I like to know what they se things are b4 I fiddle with them.

Cheers


----------

